# supreme cat show



## MrRustyRead

does anyone know when it is? as i really want to go but dont know if i can get there!


----------



## raggs

yes its on Saturday the 19th November at the Birmingham N.E.C. best wishes..........chris


----------



## MrRustyRead

i hope i can go


----------



## raggs

We really enjoy it.......its a great day out..............Chris


----------



## Dante

My ticket for this arrived yesterday.. Really looking forward to it, my first show - even if I am going on my own!


----------



## raggs

Hi Dante, im sure you will enjoy the day, and lots of trade stands to spend your hard earned cash .


----------



## Dante

raggs said:


> Hi Dante, im sure you will enjoy the day, and lots of trade stands to spend your hard earned cash .


That's what I'm worried about! Haha..


----------



## Wendy1969

I spent a fortune last year, had to use my trolley to take it all out to the car, and then come back for the cat!  Its a great day out, although tiring if you are showing too. I'll be going 'cat-less' this year I think. My boy was not very happy there last year and I wouldn't put him through it again. Wont stop me going though! :wink:


----------



## Quinzell

Is this just a one day event?


----------



## jenny armour

yes just the one day on 19th nov its a saturday.
i'm going with my friend who is coming to me from cumbria, cant wait


----------



## rcmadd

we there with a ped pet.. went last year to watch.. really good day out.. but cost a fortune in food and drink..


----------



## jenny armour

itake my own food and drink its cheaper. you never know you might be showing ralph


----------



## Rraa

I went last year too. Nice day out but Jenny, you are so right - food and drink is extortionately expensive there. Best bring your own. :smile5:


----------



## raggs

cant wait to meet everyone there...........chris


----------



## jenny armour

nor can i i'm on a promise with ozzy?


----------



## raggs

Today we recieved our confirmation of entry for the Supreme show, tickets and show day paperwork will be posted out on Nov 1st..............really looking forward to this day.............Chris.


----------



## rcmadd

We havn't had anything back.....yet


----------



## raggs

rcmadd said:


> We havn't had anything back.....yet


Im sure you will get your confirmation soon. i must admit i was surprised as we only posted our entry a few days ago.


----------



## Steverags

raggs said:


> Today we recieved our confirmation of entry for the Supreme show, tickets and show day paperwork will be posted out on Nov 1st..............really looking forward to this day.............Chris.


Blimey, someone who gets there show entries in before Christine, didn't think there was anyone else that send off their entries so early.:w00t:


----------



## raggs

Steverags said:


> Blimey, someone who gets there show entries in before Christine, didn't think there was anyone else that send off their entries so early.:w00t:


hahahaha, not guilty Steve, thats down to Sue this time lol


----------



## BSH

Got mine yesterday also, hotel booked, drapes sorted...just 3 months to wait!


----------



## rcmadd

jenny armour said:


> you never know you might be showing ralph


our confermation recieved today...

and jenny... no we wont be showing ralph...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## jenny armour

sorry to hear that rc, but you are showing, who are you showing?
i'm going as a spectator


----------



## Steverags

got our acceptance today, will be in club row on the TRCS club table


----------



## rcmadd

Am I allowed to say which cat I'm showing?


----------



## jenny armour

oh i'm not sure. this time i am buying a programme so i know where everyone is


----------



## OwnedByCats

Hi! I'm quite new round here  Have had moggies for years, but have always yearned after having Bengal cats and am now owned by two gorgeous Bengal kittens. I've been speaking to their breeder today and we've decided to show Lula - female, blue eyed snow - at the Supreme. We're also going to the Tabby Cat Show in October. So I might see some of you there


----------



## OwnedByCats

PS - posting the entry form first class on Monday as I'm aware the closing date is Wednesday! Nothing like leaving things until the last minute


----------



## rcmadd

The tabby cat show is 1st Oct. Same as the Selkirk Rex show where I will be with my 2.


----------



## poshmog

Thats where Im going next


----------



## colliemerles

_i havent been for years, but it really is a great day out, and you get lots of info and meet some great people and cats, i might pop along as its only 45 mins from me._


----------



## raggs

+ 2 hr drive for us, so an early start , wouldnt miss it for anything.


----------



## colliemerles

raggs said:


> + 2 hr drive for us, so an early start , wouldnt miss it for anything.


_i love going to watch, but i wouldnt have the courage to show, i would be to shy, _


----------



## raggs

the first time we showed there we were so nervous , but settled as the day went on.


----------



## raggs

Acouple of yearsago we met Joanna Lumbley at the show too


----------



## colliemerles

raggs said:


> Acouple of yearsago we met Joanna Lumbley at the show too


_she loves cats doesnt she, she was on a cat programme but cant think what it was called..........._


----------



## raggs

yes she is a very big fan of cats


----------



## jenny armour

yes i saw her as well chris walking around. i was on a ragdoll stall that day and she walked past


----------



## Vixxen

im showing this year, as usual  my wegie boy won got the BOB last Year which was a big surprise!


----------



## Sacrechat

OwnedByCats said:


> PS - posting the entry form first class on Monday as I'm aware the closing date is Wednesday! Nothing like leaving things until the last minute


Now I could be wrong because I've only shown at the Supreme once, but I thought a cat had to have a title before it could be shown at the Supreme?


----------



## Dante

Sacremist said:


> Now I could be wrong because I've only shown at the Supreme once, but I thought a cat had to have a title before it could be shown at the Supreme?


I believe they are showing a kitten which do not need to qualify by previous title, just be between 4 - 9 months old I think


----------



## Vixxen

Sacremist said:


> Now I could be wrong because I've only shown at the Supreme once, but I thought a cat had to have a title before it could be shown at the Supreme?


no the cat doesnt have to be titled, it just has to win an open class at a gccf show to qualify for the supreme that year (unless it is a kitten, they dont need to qualify)


----------



## jenny armour

Sacremist said:


> Now I could be wrong because I've only shown at the Supreme once, but I thought a cat had to have a title before it could be shown at the Supreme?


yes my wegie nellie was shown at the three counties show by her breeder before i bought her with her brother, and she got first in the open class two firsts and second of another sort, she would have been about three months old at the time and she qualified for the supreme that year


----------



## jenny armour

Vixxen said:


> im showing this year, as usual  my wegie boy won got the BOB last Year which was a big surprise!


what is his name vixxen i was at the show last year as a spectator


----------



## Biawhiska

I've not entered this year, too expensive I think.

I am stewarding though so I get in free and get a free catalogue and it's only just under £2 to get there on the day so ... :


----------



## Vixxen

jenny armour said:


> what is his name vixxen i was at the show last year as a spectator


landsker taran teo, blue tabby and white, was 10 months old at the time


----------



## jenny armour

lovely cat vicky put his name up in the search engine i bet you're proud of him


----------



## carly87

I hate to be a party pooper, but you've just broken GCCF rules by announcing your cat's name, the colour and which show he'll be at. If any judges see that you'll be disqualified, so I'd take it down were I you. The way I understand it, it's all right to give pet names, but nothing as specific as you've put up there.


----------



## raggs

carly87 said:


> I hate to be a party pooper, but you've just broken GCCF rules by announcing your cat's name, the colour and which show he'll be at. If any judges see that you'll be disqualified, so I'd take it down were I you. The way I understand it, it's all right to give pet names, but nothing as specific as you've put up there.


Hi Carly. i believe they are chatting about previous shows here and not the 2011 supreme show..........Chris


----------



## jenny armour

yes chris you're right we were


----------



## carly87

Well, that's what I get for skim reading through the thread! Sorry about that.


----------



## Vixxen

carly87 said:


> Well, that's what I get for skim reading through the thread!


indeed.....


----------



## Soupie

And in fact the rule has changed a few years ago now - just after I started showing in fact in 2007.

It was changed due to it being open to abuse by competitors now we use the web so much and some people were scouring the net to get their competitors disqualified! It now relates to identifying yourself and cat to the judge prior to judging on show day itself ......


----------



## raggs

Wont be long now guy's, the Supreme show will be here before we know it...........i cant wait........Chris.


----------



## hobbs2004

Still not sure whether we will go (as spectators only ) but if we do we will watch out for your adorable specimen and BSH's muffin!


----------



## rcmadd

4 weeks tomorow....our girl is resting untill then..

at the yorks county show tomorrow with a ped pet..


----------



## raggs

rcmadd said:


> 4 weeks tomorow....our girl is resting untill then..
> 
> at the yorks county show tomorrow with a ped pet..


Good luck for tomorrow RC, i hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## raggs

hobbs2004 said:


> Still not sure whether we will go (as spectators only ) but if we do we will watch out for your adorable specimen and BSH's muffin!


ill look forward to seeing you again if you make it.........Chris


----------



## carolmanycats

See you at Yorks, RC


----------



## rcmadd

well my boy is going for his 3rd master cert.... fingers crossed..

see you there carol.. you in non ped?


----------



## carolmanycats

Ped, non ped and pet ped LOL


----------



## carolmanycats

Good luck for thst 3rd MC btw!


----------



## jenny armour

just over three weeks to go


----------



## jenny armour

not a happy bunny, after all the arranging of coming to the supreme, i might not be coming due to my friend double booking herself.


----------



## raggs

jenny armour said:


> not a happy bunny, after all the arranging of coming to the supreme, i might not be coming due to my friend double booking herself.


That is such sad news Jenny, isn't it possible for you to get there by train as the rail link goes right to the NEC.....i hope you manage to make it good luck......Chris


----------



## IndysMamma

I can't make it by rail - can't get there until 2pm so no point 

fab luck to everyone going though


----------



## jenny armour

IndysMamma said:


> I can't make it by rail - can't get there until 2pm so no point
> 
> fab luck to everyone going though


where do you live then kat?


----------



## jenny armour

breathe a sight of relief, back on track have asked another friend if she would like to go. thats sounds awful asking someone else doesnt it?
she has a ragdoll so is cat mad, so will see you there after all yippeeeee


----------



## IndysMamma

Am near S****horpe, which is on a decent rail network but miles from anywhere

I don't drive so makes shows a pain in the bum 

also I think I need the time sewing stock for the combined show in Sheffield December 3rd - I have a stall there


----------



## jenny armour

what a shame you cant make it. i know what you mean i dont drive either, but my friends hubby will hopefully drop us off at derby which is 13 miles from here and will make a difference to the journey.
yes chris i know i could do the train journey in fact from derby it only takes about 1 1/2 hours, just didnt want to do the journey on my own


----------



## simplysardonic

Looks like a few of us from college will be going:thumbup: I haven't been to a cat show since I was about 10 so I'm really excited to be going


----------



## raggs

simplysardonic said:


> Looks like a few of us from college will be going:thumbup: I haven't been to a cat show since I was about 10 so I'm really excited to be going


Come over and say hi......its always nice to meet a new face from the forum, hope you enjoy the day...........Chris


----------



## Steverags

I'll be on the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat society table, in the middle of club row, come and say hi and have a cuddle with a Raggie.


----------



## simplysardonic

raggs said:


> Come over and say hi......its always nice to meet a new face from the forum, hope you enjoy the day...........Chris


I will definitely be spending a fair amount of time looking at the raggies, one of my favourite breeds, I'm also hoping there will be some snowshoe cats there as I've never seen one in the flesh


----------



## rcmadd

... not going to do well ..... we just found a nice matt in our girls coat.. between the back legs... gonna try combing out first... but we might have to cut it out...


----------



## raggs

OH NO...i hope you manage to comb it out, its in the worst place it could be too, as they hate having the rear end brushed....good luck......Chris


----------



## rcmadd

well.. if you see a half bald cat in ped pet.. you know we couldnt comb it out......


----------



## jenny armour

Steverags said:


> I'll be on the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat society table, in the middle of club row, come and say hi and have a cuddle with a Raggie.


i'm up for that steve as i'm after a calender oh and i wont refuse a cuddle either, with a raggie of course lol


----------



## Cazzer

seems that we are going afterall . OH is driving me from Bristol to Birmingham for the Supreme. Then we are back down to Taunton as he has a gig to photograph and then back to Bristol!


----------



## vivien

raggs said:


> Come over and say hi......its always nice to meet a new face from the forum, hope you enjoy the day...........Chris


Hi Chris me and o/h will be going will try see you is Sue going too? will you be showing both Ozzy and your beautifull Raggies

Viv xx


----------



## vivien

Steverags said:


> I'll be on the Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat society table, in the middle of club row, come and say hi and have a cuddle with a Raggie.


I will be going with o/h will see you there maybe this year I will buy a calendar from the Ragdoll stall and not lose it lol to this day I still never found the calendar I bought last year

Viv xx


----------



## ChinaBlue

Hi Viv

It looks like I _may _be coming now so could meet up by TRCS table at some point for a chat and drool over any kitties on there!


----------



## vivien

ChinaBlue said:


> Hi Viv
> 
> It looks like I _may _be coming now so could meet up by TRCS table at some point for a chat and drool over any kitties on there!


I would love to meet up I am getting excited now all thoses beautifull kitties especially as I have been supporting my friend through a really hard time

Viv xx


----------



## IndysMamma

YAY! I have a lift to the supreme!

going to be bringing my big bag and some cuddly toys for some catnapping  or at least antibacterial hand wash and begging eyed for cuddles if ok?

looking forward to seeing ya'll


----------



## carolmanycats

YAY!!!!! Great news!


----------



## MrRustyRead

my college has arranged a trip! i said yes before even thinking about it! haha


----------



## jenny armour

because i am being idle, can anyone let me know how much it is to get in this year and what halls it is in?


----------



## MrRustyRead

jenny armour said:


> because i am being idle, can anyone let me know how much it is to get in this year and what halls it is in?


where you buy the tickets from says £11 for an adult


----------



## jenny armour

blimey thats gone up mind you i didnt pay last year, i was treated.
what about concessions? i'm an old lady now lol and what halls?


----------



## kerfuffle

> Adult £11.00
> Senior Citizen £7.50
> Children Under 16* £7.50
> Children Under 5* Free
> Family Ticket 2 Adults & 2 Children £28.00


I'm itching to go but I know I shouldn't be spending any more money on cat stuff. 

Editing to add: Halls 17 & 18 NEC


----------



## MrRustyRead

I'm taking a fixed amount that has to last me the whole day haha


----------



## raggie doll

:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:
i sooo wish i could go :crying:


----------



## carly87

Well, anyone who wants a cuddle with a Persian just let me know. I'll have 2 cats at the Supreme, and both of them related to one of our very own forum cats!


----------



## Simon's cats

We are probably going to go! Exciting!!!


----------



## jenny armour

kerfuffle said:


> I'm itching to go but I know I shouldn't be spending any more money on cat stuff.
> 
> Editing to add: Halls 17 & 18 NEC


thank you for that


----------



## MaineCooner

My wife and I will be going along on Saturday. We haven't bought tickets in advance though. Will that be a problem? I assume we'll be able to get them on the day. Anyone know if that will be OK?


----------



## rcmadd

yes you can pay on the day.. we went to watch last year and paid on the door...

my advice would be to go early though... we got there for 10am.. and stuck in traffic for an hour untill we got parked...

doors open to the public at 9am.


----------



## Cazzer

carly87 said:


> Well, anyone who wants a cuddle with a Persian just let me know. I'll have 2 cats at the Supreme, and both of them related to one of our very own forum cats!


May take you up on that if I find you!


----------



## jenny armour

i'm going by train, only takes just over the hour from derby station. look forward to seeing some of you, even though i dont know who i would be looking for. will try and find chris for my cuddle with ozzy though. good luck to anyone who is showing


----------



## tinymidgekin

Went to the show nice and early and so had no trouble with parking etc. Really enjoyed looking at all the show cats and trying to decide which ones we would like to take home!!! Kept wondering if anyone was from the forums so I could say Hi. Hope you all had a successful day.


----------

